# Count the mistakes in this vid.....lol



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

Doles today....It _was_ only the 2nd hole I didn't make all day.


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

stand on back rack at the end of hole mighta poped you out, Drink a few more beers may also be recomended


----------



## BrutemanAl (Jul 3, 2009)

I'm sorry but this is a painful video to watch lol.


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

It looked kinda deep for no snorkes but I guess the mud lid will take care of it.


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

When ruts become deeper than your tires can grab and your ground clearance is gone, I don't care what you're riding....time for the sling or winch.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I spotted a few mistakes.

1. No snorks
2. Rev limiter not bypassed
3. Switched out of 4wd while stuck (accidently I know but it still happened)
4. When you put it back into 4wd, you didn't allow the front to engage before gassing it. 
5. No beer in sight so you can't blame any of it on alcohol.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

lol biggest mistake is to small of tires!


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Ya gonna need to snorkel that puppy before to much longer or you gonna be dropping some big $$$$.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I just hope when I'm your age I have the same energy, and awesome hair. 

:rockn:


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

hey i hit that hole too! lol the ruts were pretty deep and it was really high center. laws would have helped you... or anything with a side wall that will bite.


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> I just hope when I'm your age I have the same energy, and awesome hair.
> 
> :rockn:


Thanks...._I think?...._lol

Here's another lesson on humiliation......





 



Come on folks......I know we're not the only ones making a fool of ourselves on a ATV....Post your _"lessons" _here.

P.S. Rate the dismount at the end.


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

I notced 1 other thing.. the dif lock wasnt being used lol nice vid


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

i give it a 10! lol Wait till I get home... I got some "mistakes" and "lessons" of my own and some other friends on video from this weekend.


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

eagleeye76 said:


> I notced 1 other thing.. the dif lock wasnt being used lol nice vid


 
There's a least 2 others!


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

Here's a few mistakes:





Excuses:
Too much Powa
No Beer
Crushlocks


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

That's a great video. And that Renegade sounds SWEET, right at the end.


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

Great Can-Am video! You had a really deep hole there!


----------

